# Elevador de voltaje para pick-up



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 16, 2009)

muy buenas a todos compañero, abrí este tema por una necesidad. necesito construir un elevador para un pick-up. este consta de tres amplificador uno para los bajos que consta de 18 transistores; el segundo es para amplificar los medios que consta de 14 transistores y el tercero es para amplificar los brillos que consta de 10 transistores. bueno la necesidad que tengo es que este 
pick-up funciona muy bien en la ciudad donde el voltaje se mantiene en su valor pero en los pueblos no el voltaje en los pueblos es de alrededor de los 80voltios y no sirbe para que el pick-up trabaje ademas ese voltaje se cae al colocar un pick-up. entonces aca en en barranquilla los pick-up tienes un transformador elevador para que estos puedan funcionar en los pueblos que es lo que yo quiero hacer. 
hice algunos calculos segun mi conocimiento y este transformador deberia de ser asi:
los tres amplificadorfiacadores segun su potencia necesitan las siguientes corrientes en los debanados primarios (110voltios) para poder funcionar:
1 el de bajos 14amperio
2 el de medios 8,5amperios
3 el de brillos 6 amperios

Osea que este elevador deberá suplir 20,85 amperios por lo menos, entonces segun la tabla de calibre de alambres, para esta corriente el alambre debera ser numero 8 que no estoy seguro por que no se en que lista de AWG confiar.
le pido colaboracion el que tenga esperiencia en esto
aqui les dejo el dibujo de lo que quiero hacer


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección.

Lo que te recomendaría es que buscaras sobre Estabilizadores de Voltaje en el foro. Hay varios y buenos.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola silfredo:

Yo conozco dos formas de hacerlos, automaticos y manuales.

Para la construccion de los mismos se usa un autotransformador a menos que sea de vital importancia que se aisle la red electrica del resto del sistema (que es como lo tienes en el dibujo), para estas aplicaciones no es de vital importancia por eso te recomiendo el autotransformador.

Automatico: Tendrias que diseñar un circuito que te este sensando la tension de entrada y comparando con un valor de referencia y segun esto vaya bajando o subiendo la tension, asi es como trabajan los estabilizadores de PC. Este metodo no es muy comun en diseños DIY ya que los dueños de pickup quieren cambiar esos valores a su antojo y ademas sale mas costoso.

Manual: es el mas comun, utilizas tacos para hacer los cambios, abres uno y cierras otro.

El diagrama adjunto es el de un Reductor - Elevador, este se esta usando bastante por las consecuencias que implica tener mayor tension de entrada, como lo es menor corriente por la bobina para una misma potencia y por ende alambre de calibre mas delgado, ademas que lo puedes usar para elevar 80V a 110V o para reducir 220V a 110V.

El calibre 8 te sirve para lo que quieres hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 18, 2009)

muchas gracias oscar monsalvo esto es lo que yo necesito. muy buenisima información. no tenia idea de esto de autotransformador. nuevamente muchas gracias....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 18, 2009)

Cualquier otra duda al respecto, estamos para ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## abnercasss (Dic 18, 2009)

Compañeros buena, la siguiente es para que por favor me colavoren con el circuito de un elevador de voltaje que aumente el voltaje alterno de 110V - 115V - 120
V - 125V, ¿Como quedaria un esquema con esas especificaciones?
Segun tengo entendido esto se realiza con breakers o tacos electricos


----------



## castellon (Sep 17, 2012)

hola tengo un problema tengo una ducha de baño de 110v cuando la conecto me baja el voltaje de los otros toma de que forma puedo elevar el amperio para la ducha


----------

